# Kissenschlacht als Sportart was für dich?



## Gamer090 (27. Februar 2017)

*Kissenschlacht als Sportart was für dich?*

Hi zusammen

Wie wäre es mit Kissenschlacht als Sportart? In Japan gibt es das bereits und sogar Regeln wurden erstellt:


Wer von einem Kissen getroffen wird muss das Spielfeld verlassen und zu einem Futon gehen. Ein Kissen mitnehmen ist verboten. 
Eine runde dauert 2min 
Wird ein Captain von einem Kissen getroffen ist die Runde zu Ende 
DasTeam das 2 Runden gewinnt, gewinnt auch das Spiel 
Wenn jemand ruft: "Der Lehrer kommt" muss das gegnerische Team für 10 Sekunden so tun als ob sie schlafen im Futon. In dieser Zeit darf das eigene Team Kissen sammeln 
 
Jeden Februar gibt es eine Nationale Meisterschaft bei der Kissenschlacht als Sportart, im Video sieht man mehr und es wird klarer um was es geht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Xyy89HNAT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer will da auch mal mitmachen, oder wie wäre es mit einer PCGH Meisterschaft? Das Siegerteam bekommt ein Jahresabo des PCGH Magazins geschenkt 

Quelle: the-japan-news.com


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kissenschlacht als Sportart was für dich?*

Gibt es da irgendwelche Regeln bezüglich der Federn in den Kissen? Ich habe nämlich noch 2 Sätze Fahrwerksfedern im Keller 
Generell kann ich mit so einem Unfug eher nix mehr anfangen


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kissenschlacht als Sportart was für dich?*

Hatte vergessen zu erwähnen das die Kissen extra dafür hergestellt werden  Fahrwerksfedern wären definitiv mal was ganz anderes das keiner so schnell vergisst.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kissenschlacht als Sportart was für dich?*

Legendär - beim Threadtitel im Feed dachte, ist ja Karneval.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kissenschlacht als Sportart was für dich?*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Legendär - beim Threadtitel im Feed dachte, ist ja Karneval.



Kissenschlacht während des Karnevals? Warum nicht, wäre mal eine Abwechslung


----------



## T-Drive (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kissenschlacht als Sportart was für dich?*

Soso, die Japaner, die hams erfunden ??? vor 50 Jahren hieß das bei uns "Völkerball"


----------



## Pikus (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kissenschlacht als Sportart was für dich?*

Never nuke a country twice...


----------



## Caduzzz (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kissenschlacht als Sportart was für dich?*

Nee, wär mir zu krass!


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kissenschlacht als Sportart was für dich?*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Soso, die Japaner, die hams erfunden ??? vor 50 Jahren hieß das bei uns "Völkerball"


Völkerball mit Kissen?  Echt jetzt? 



Caduzzz schrieb:


> Nee, wär mir zu krass!


Was soll daran krass sein?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kissenschlacht als Sportart was für dich?*

Er könnte sich an den Federn verletzen oder hält es wie Churchill


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kissenschlacht als Sportart was für dich?*

Gibts das auch als App?


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kissenschlacht als Sportart was für dich?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Er könnte sich an den Federn verletzen oder hält es wie Churchill


Stimmt hatte ich ganz vergessen bei den Federn die du noc im Keller hast 


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Gibts das auch als App?



Nicht das ich wüsste, aber man weiss nie was kommt  Falls eine App kommt dann aber bitte mit echten Sounds und Internetverbindung um Gegner aus der ganzen Welt herauszufordern


----------



## P2063 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kissenschlacht als Sportart was für dich?*

danke, ich bleib dann doch lieber bei Flunkyball


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kissenschlacht als Sportart was für dich?*

Also ich Spiel gerne Sarkastoball 

Aber ich stell mir das doch ziemlich anstregend auf Dauer vor. Wer macht nen Verein Nähe Karlsruhe auf?


----------



## T-Drive (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kissenschlacht als Sportart was für dich?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Völkerball mit Kissen?  Echt jetzt?



Kissen ? ich war noch nie Japaner  wir habens mit dem Medizinball spielen müssen, gibt mehr Muckis und die V0 war nicht so hoch


----------



## Caduzzz (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kissenschlacht als Sportart was für dich?*

Dieser Sport birgt voll das Infektionsrisiko für alles Mögliche!

Kopfkissen >>> Schuppen, Läuse, Schlafsabber...

Kopfkissen fliegt auf den Boden, alle barfuß >>> Fußpilz, Nagelpilz, Käsegeruch

deshalb wär mir das alles zu krass *zwinkerzwinker*


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kissenschlacht als Sportart was für dich?*

Die Kissne werden extra für das Sportevent hergestellt, also da ist kein Schlafsabber drauf  Käsegeruch ist doch toll in diesem Spiel, dann kannst du damit die Gegner beinträchtigen


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kissenschlacht als Sportart was für dich?*

Ich kenne Kissenschlacht nur so das man sich gegenseitig mit einem Kissen solange in die Schnauze haut bis einer umfällt.   Und ja: das tut auch mit einem Kissen mächtig weh.  Das ist dann eher in Richtig Kampfsport.


----------



## OField (26. April 2017)

*AW: Kissenschlacht als Sportart was für dich?*

Klingt besser als Fußball.


----------

